# Has anybody got feedback on this Snowment system?



## Louisville Roofing (Jan 13, 2016)

100 FOOT ROOF & GUTTER PRE-TERMINATED SNOWMELT CABLE KIT
$432.00


Stop ice dams in your gutters and prevent costly damage to your roof with the Roof & Gutter Snowmelt Kit. This kit contains what you need to get started installing a heating cable system on your roof edges to stop snow from accumulating and keep ice from blocking your gutter and downspout.

The kit is built to heat even in extreme cold, down to –40°F (–40°C). Its industrial-grade durability means it will not fail after a few seasons like many widely available heat tracing kits. It is easy to install (pre-assembled with a power cord and plug), and automatically regulates its heat output based on surface and ambient temperature to prevent overheating.

Kit includes:

100 ft SpeedTrace heating cable, with a 30" (76cm) power cord pre-terminated with a standard 3-prong (NEMA 5-15) plug.
80 roof clips for mounting the cable to the roof.
4 downspout hanger brackets.
100 UV-resistant cable ties.
2 Caution labels (as required by fire safety regulations).
Specifications:

Supply voltage: 110-120VAC
5 watts/ft (16 watts/m) at 50°F (10°C)
8 watts/ft (26 watts/m) at 32°F (0°C)
Maximum exposure temperature: 150°F (65°C) 
Moisture and flame resistant thermoplastic elastomer outer jacket 
16 AWG bus wires
Pre-terminated 30” (76cm) long power cord with standard 3-prong (NEMA-5-15) plug
The Roof & Gutter Snowmelt Kit is suitable for pitched roofs (with and without gutters) of standard materials, including shingle, shake, rubber, tar, wood, metal, and plastic gutters and downspouts of standard materials, including metal and plastic.

Not suitable for flat roofs or roofs made of slate, stone, ceramic, or composite (tar and gravel).

Besides what is included, you may need these additional items (see installation manual, downloadable below):

RTV adhesive for metal roofs.
Caulk gun.
For shake or shingle roofs: Nails and hammer or screws and screwdriver/drill.
Pen and paper.
Chalk.
Optional but recommended: The Thermo Cube thermostatically controlled outlet is perfect for worry-free operation all year long. The Thermo Cube is a device which, when plugged into a standard GFCI 120 VAC (15 amp minimum) electrical outlet, will automatically turn power on and off to any device plugged into it. It will automatically turn on power when air temperature reaches approximately 35°F (2°C) and will turn off the power when the temperature exceeds approximately 45°F (7°C).


----------



## warm stuff (Sep 24, 2015)

Honestly that price seems a bit steep for what you are getting. 

We've been working with roof deicing for decades. The stuff we use would run you about 500$ for equivalent of this kit, but you'd be getting a 10 year warranty instead of 1 year, and a 9W cable (in water at 32°F) as opposed to this 8W (in ambient air at 32°F). 

Also if you plan to do a lot of work with heat trace cables, you'd have a lot of flexibility in buying by the foot and having access to a whole collection of accessories for different jobs as opposed to the limitations imposed by a kit. 

Here's a link for info on the cable we prefer to use: http://www.warmquest.com/radiant-heat-products/guttermelt


----------

